# DharmaHatch build up.



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

The story is as follows: 
Ive been slammed on B&G's for a while, hating new york roads. I was all about speed and bought a gt3076r kit. But some financial problems arrised and with the left over money i thought to myself "Its time to man the hell up" So i called up mason tech, and now i begin my build.
ps. the name has to do with Lost. feel free to make as many references as need be in my thread









now to fair warn you, i dont own a camera. SO i hope all of you enjoy my iphone pictures. suck it up, some good pictures will sneak in eventually.
the car.









more pictures to come tonight / tomorrow of progress.










_Modified by tuddy at 4:52 PM 9-6-2008_


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: DharmaHatch build up. (tuddy)*

I hope i don't sound like a silly goose asking this, but anyone have insight on these two parts? 








my assumption would be to hold the rear bags in place?


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: DharmaHatch build up. (tuddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tuddy* »_I hope i don't sound like a silly goose asking this, but anyone have insight on these two parts? 








my assumption would be to hold the rear bags in place?

Thats correct, the bolt to each side of the bag.
The upper mount on the pic goes on top. the other on the bottom.


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks for the help.
I forgot to mention my kit.
Mason tech front struts with bearing relocation.
Ua rear bags
1 400c compressor
3.5 gallon tank
5 way controller
I plan on upgrading the management in the fall when I get a feel for air. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by tuddy at 4:26 PM 9-6-2008_


----------



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (tuddy)*

That baby tanks gonna need filling often. Hope you like the hum of Viair compressors.








Car should look real good, GL.


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (They_Call_Me_Bob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *They_Call_Me_Bob* »_That baby tanks gonna need filling often. Hope you like the hum of Viair compressors.








Car should look real good, GL.
 maybe I'll get a 5 or 2 3's


----------



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (tuddy)*

If I could do it all over again I would have gone with two 3s, each with a 400. Easier to hide than one big ass 5.


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (They_Call_Me_Bob)*

dam eric i wish you would have told me you were doing air. me and vinny are selling a bunch of stuff, valves, controller, tanks, guages.... 
if you need a hand let me know


_Quote, originally posted by *They_Call_Me_Bob* »_If I could do it all over again I would have gone with two 3s, each with a 400. Easier to hide than one big ass 5.

i just picked up a skinny 5 gallon and it basically completely under the false floor.


----------



## tosser (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: DharmaHatch build up. (tuddy)*

when the hell did you get rs? looks good man, gonna be nuts when done


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: DharmaHatch build up. (Vanilla Ice)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vanilla Ice* »_when the hell did you get rs? looks good man, gonna be nuts when done

i traded al for them this month








thanks vento maybe with these my stance will be as sick as yours.


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Lookin good!


----------



## ClintonMan (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

looking nice.


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

thanks everyone.
As people who get to know me quickly find, I'm not that bright.







turns out I have a 5 gallon tank.


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (tuddy)*

Ok so it seems ive run into a serious dilemma.
my front struts from mason-tech do not fit. the bolts at the top of the strut do not match my car








coilover:








mason-tech strut.








i know the pictures are terrible, but you get the idea.


----------



## infms921 (Mar 23, 2004)

and mason tech isnt answering their phones or emails correct?.... someone tell them to get in touch with him


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (infms921)*

you gotta make the stock holes bigger to make those fit. mason tech fails to tell people that...


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

My other question if someone could chime in:

my rear bags im not happy with the drop (my coilovers are lower) After doing some research i see that its pretty common with MKV.
Now, should i cut the bottom cup down? or grind off the nipple on my frame removing the top bracket.
my fear of cutting the bottom cup is that the bag will sit in the control arm, and when the bag expands it will be restricted due to the metal.
my fear of grinding the top is there will be nothing to hold the bag in.


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_you gotta make the stock holes bigger to make those fit. mason tech fails to tell people that...









seems a little silly to me... but thats the solution?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (tuddy)*

1. the bag is bolted on the bottom, so if there is nothing on the top then thats not a problem. 
2. make sure ur bump stops are off in the rear shocks. 
3. yeah thats the only solution to make the fronts fit up top. 
4. you can cut the bottom cup until the bag sits leveled w/ the control arm. look at the build of purple stuff.


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_1. the bag is bolted on the bottom, so if there is nothing on the top then thats not a problem. 
2. make sure ur bump stops are off in the rear shocks. 
3. yeah thats the only solution to make the fronts fit up top. 
4. you can cut the bottom cup until the bag sits leveled w/ the control arm. look at the build of purple stuff. 

santi you're an inspiration to this organization and if there was room to escalate you up this corporate ladder youd be the first on the rungs. you've got a gift my friend.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (tuddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tuddy* »_
santi you're an inspiration to this organization and if there was room to escalate you up this corporate ladder youd be the first on the rungs. you've got a gift my friend.






















i'm in the process on trying to make something of my own. i'm just glad i can help.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

I have a question about those top mounts since I'm making some up for my car.
Is there any bearing in the top mount or is the only bearing down at the bottom? Is the top just a bushing?
PS I love the name of this build







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Retromini)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I cant wait to see this really pulling off those wheels


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

the only bearing is the one at the bottom, it replaces the top bearing. 
yeah the top just bolts to the car and the bag is bolted to that so it doesnt move around.


----------



## pielout (Jul 12, 2006)

i cant say i have any helpful input, but its gona look sick when its done







btw where did you get your vavle manifolds at?


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (pielout)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pielout* »_i cant say i have any helpful input, but its gona look sick when its done







btw where did you get your vavle manifolds at?

mason-tech


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_
PS I love the name of this build







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif you're a good egg. wed better post in this thread every 108 minutes....


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (tuddy)*

yo i just got your message haha, it was broken up. hit me up if you need


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

thanks paul, i think i worked everything out.
santi- you were entirely correct, i widened the holes and well, my fronts are installed. thanks


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (tuddy)*

nice to see these wheels are workin for someone, looks dope son


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiick. feel free to hit me up for assistance.


----------



## volksmk4 (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: (tuddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tuddy* »_
As people who get to know me quickly find, I'm not that bright.









haha such a great quote eric, i wanna see this thing sitting on the parking lot when i come to work this weekend


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (tuddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tuddy* »_thanks paul, i think i worked everything out.
santi- you were entirely correct, i widened the holes and well, my fronts are installed. thanks









glad i could help!!


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

todays update, im nearly complete. hope to finish tomorrow... then youll get some much better and more worth it pics.


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

cant wait to see this done. 
haha nice sig. how much for that good shiz


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (PIFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_cant wait to see this done. 
haha nice sig. how much for that good shiz
















it takes a select breed to get that


----------



## infms921 (Mar 23, 2004)

woo woo tuddy... im mad bored at work


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (infms921)*

Must see finished product.............


----------



## gr0undscraper (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: (dmoney)*

eric, glad to see some progress dude. 
need any extra hands and im a phone call away,
when your bags are done, my dad is painting your bumper asap. so your car can be even more perfect. 
looks good so far. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and to what ryan said, +1. this sitting next to the shack will do nothnig but shed a great god-like heavenly light upon that dim flimsy old parking shack.


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (gr0undscraper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gr0undscraper* »_eric, glad to see some progress dude. 
need any extra hands and im a phone call away,
when your bags are done, my dad is painting your bumper asap. so your car can be even more perfect. 
looks good so far. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and to what ryan said, +1. this sitting next to the shack will do nothnig but shed a great god-like heavenly light upon that dim flimsy old parking shack.










hahaha, thanks brett. for you ill post some updates









1. grinded down my rear nipple things.








2. ran some lines, using a 3/4s hole punch....








3. I am limited because of my exhaust, thats the only thing keeping my rears up.








4. i know my bumper is crooked, ill fix that its just missing a bolt

















edit:::: I know the widowmaker is stuck under there ill get it out when i reconnect the tank, also ill see how far i can get my fronts down after class tonight http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by tuddy at 11:28 AM 9-18-2008_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

need to space out those rears, even though u cant use wobble bolts on spacers...


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_need to space out those rears, even though u cant use wobble bolts on spacers... 
 redrilled to 5x112







. But they're for sale so I'm not about to pour money into them.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (tuddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tuddy* »_ redrilled to 5x112







. But they're for sale so I'm not about to pour money into them. 

oh ok... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif buy my wheels then, they'd fit perfect in ur car


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

hurry up bro i want to see this thing already.
oh yeah i think im going to want my wheels polished, they are really growing on me


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (PAULITO)*

want better pics


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

I PROMISE finished pics tomorrow.


_Modified by tuddy at 9:04 AM 9-24-2008_


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

ok, so i dumped my car in the school parking lot only to find my drivers side front wouldnt drop, i played with it and CLUNK it went down. i get out and look. my wheel was crooked as a mother****er.
today i jack up the car and find out my shock body is very loose.








any insight would be appreciative.


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

What struts are those?


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

masontech with relocation


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tuddy)*

wow does the bearing sit under that flange part ?


----------



## gr0undscraper (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tuddy)*

oh shucks =[


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_wow does the bearing sit under that flange part ?

Yah, I believe that's how it works. There is a lower perch, the needle thrust bearing, and then that silver flanged perch.
So there is no means of fixing that silver perch to the threaded strut? I guess not since it's supposed to be able to spin during steering travel.


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

My guess is the "C" clip that holds in the strut insert into the strut body failed. Which allows the insert to pull out, which will cause the spindle to shift, making yoru wheel crooked. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Also I would turn the bag 180º so the fitting is on the backside, toward the inner fender.



_Modified by Plain at 12:52 PM 9-24-2008_


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_My guess is the "C" clip that holds in the strut insert into the strut body failed. Which allows the insert to pull out, which will cause the spindle to shift, making yoru wheel crooked. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Also I would turn the bag 180º so the fitting is on the backside, toward the inner fender.
_Modified by Plain at 12:52 PM 9-24-2008_

Is there anyway i could fix this problem on my own before friday?


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

put it back together and see if it happens again. seems like a freak thing. how much psi is in that pic?


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Talk to Mason-tech. I would think you probably lost the C-clip and will have to get a replacement.


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (PIFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_put it back together and see if it happens again. seems like a freak thing. how much psi is in that pic?
 probably not much, but with psi the shock body moves from side to side.


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: (tuddy)*

id have to see it to make a conclusion. good luck with masontechs customer service


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

anyone have any pics of what the clip looks like, i pulled the shock from the bag but dont really know what im looking for.


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

oh man that looks awesome
like someone already said, if you keep the wheels...space them out


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_oh man that looks awesome
like someone already said, if you keep the wheels...space them out


haha, i have some plans


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (tuddy)*

Hey it was a pleasure meeting you and the lady this weekend also i sent you over an email so we can work on some of that stuff. Car looks clean in all pictures great job. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Hey it was a pleasure meeting you and the lady this weekend also i sent you over an email so we can work on some of that stuff. Car looks clean in all pictures great job. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

haha you too, youll be hearing from me later today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## gr0undscraper (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: (tuddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tuddy* »_

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










oh boyyy. hahaha thats a keeper.


----------



## Stigy (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: (tuddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tuddy* »_
haha you too, youll be hearing from me later today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










nice i see my pic has traveled across vortex many times. ride looked real sick man!!
im definitely gonna hit you up in a few weeks


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (Stigy)*

How much are you selling your rs's for?


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (an_a6)*

Thant looks sick man ... saw it at H20 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (an_a6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *an_a6* »_How much are you selling your rs's for?

PMd


----------



## michgo2003 (Jan 11, 2007)

Pics of everything mounted in your trunk?


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (michgo2003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *michgo2003* »_Pics of everything mounted in your trunk?

ill have ryanmiller take some pictures tonight and ill post them up later http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thirtysixspokes (Mar 6, 2007)

Looks good meng! I saw you trying to escpe the monsoon that was H20 sunday but wasn't leaving the saftey of my friends canopy to say 'yo'.
Hope everything is well with you bud.


----------



## thirtysixspokes (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (thirtysixspokes)*


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (thirtysixspokes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thirtysixspokes* »_Looks good meng! I saw you trying to escpe the monsoon that was H20 sunday but wasn't leaving the saftey of my friends canopy to say 'yo'.
Hope everything is well with you bud.

yea man, really awesome catching up today at the show, thanks for the pic. kinda forgot about this thread haha.
updated pics to come!~


----------

